# Lemo 3 Alternative?



## Samdawolf (28/4/20)

HI Everyone

I have a Lemo 3 that I've been using for a few years and its going really well.
Ive had a few different tanks but I find the Lemo 3 to be my favourite amongst all I've tried so far.

Is there a RTA thats very similar amongst the current RTA's out there?

Build on the Lemo is 2.5 - 3mm Dual coil Clapton and the air flow half open.
Im guessing this is abit restrictive?

What im looking for is a build deck similar to the Zues X but with the Draw/airflow like the Lemo3.

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/4/20)

@Silver , @Room Fogger ,@StompieZA ,@Puff the Magic Dragon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (28/4/20)

Samdawolf said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I have a Lemo 3 that I've been using for a few years and its going really well.
> Ive had a few different tanks but I find the Lemo 3 to be my favourite amongst all I've tried so far.
> ...



If you don't find alternative, I have Lemo3 SS used about an hour, then packed in the cupboard with a note "too thirsty".
Let me know if you want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (28/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you don't find alternative, I have Lemo3 SS used about an hour, then packed in the cupboard with a note "too thirsty".
> Let me know if you want it.


Awesome gesture!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Samdawolf (28/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you don't find alternative, I have Lemo3 SS used about an hour, then packed in the cupboard with a note "too thirsty".
> Let me know if you want it.



Thanks for the offer Bud........I think your offer is best given to someone that needs a RTA.

Im looking for something different but similar if you know what im saying.

Once again thanks for the offer...really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/4/20)

Samdawolf said:


> Thanks for the offer Bud........I think your offer is best given to someone that needs a RTA.
> 
> Im looking for something different but similar if you know what im saying.
> 
> Once again thanks for the offer...really appreciate it.


Ok I don't know what the airflow is like on the lemo so I'm going to rather ask this question,why not Zeus X?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samdawolf (29/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Ok I don't know what the airflow is like on the lemo so I'm going to rather ask this question,why not Zeus X?



I have the Zues X and its a good RTA...tried the air flow at different positions and its just not giving me that Lemo feeling.....cant put my finger on it to be honest
I still want to try a different drip tip on it and see if it makes a difference...didnt get around to it with lockdown and all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

Samdawolf said:


> I have the Zues X and its a good RTA...tried the air flow at different positions and its just not giving me that Lemo feeling.....cant put my finger on it to be honest
> I still want to try a different drip tip on it and see if it makes a difference...didnt get around to it with lockdown and all


That's because the Zeus X is not restrictive and an rta that's big on airflow. And sometimes cutting down airflow too much brings on too much heat. I like the rta restricted with the airflow even wide open. Vape remains cool for fruits whilst being restricted. There are a few single coil rta's that will give you restriction. Are you after dual coil only?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Samdawolf (29/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> That's because the Zeus X is not restrictive and an rta that's big on airflow. And sometimes cutting down airflow too much brings on too much heat. I like the rta restricted with the airflow even wide open. Vape remains cool for fruits whilst being restricted. There are a few single coil rta's that will give you restriction. Are you after dual coil only?



I think you are hitting it on the head here.

not particularly after Dual Coil only....im open for a change right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

@Samdawolf a few options I can think of and others might add on are:

Single
- Intake single rta
- Kelpie rta
- Skyline rta (clone might be easier to get unless you have the extra bucks for authentic)
- Dvarw rta (clone might be easier to get unless you have the extra bucks for authentic)
- Gata rta

But if you really after dual coil then the blotto might be what u looking for. Nice restriction with dual 2.5mm ID coils and airflow wide open and flavour is on point. I heard the Intake dual rta is also nice with similar results as the blotto then theres the reload rta.

Hope you come right bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Samdawolf (29/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Samdawolf a few options I can think of and others might add on are:
> 
> Single
> - Intake single rta
> ...



Thanks bud...appreciate you taking the time to respond.

Will look into these and make a purchase....will provide feedback.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/20)

Samdawolf said:


> Thanks for the offer Bud........I think your offer is best given to someone that needs a RTA.
> 
> Im looking for something different but similar if you know what im saying.
> 
> Once again thanks for the offer...really appreciate it.


Bravo bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (29/4/20)

What about the Taifun GT4? Restrictive single coil that has huge flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

@PartyDave great choice bud but I don't think it's easy to get here!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (30/4/20)

Certainly not, but worth the effort

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (30/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> What about the Taifun GT4? Restrictive single coil that has huge flavour


Would love to get my hands one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Samdawolf (22/6/20)

@Ruwaid 
I managed to get my hands on an Intake single and its absolutely bang on for what I was looking for.
Flavour is good, air flow is absolutely perfect...nice and tight...even wide open, which is where I have it.

Its thirsty though 

Thanks for the advice and suggestions, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

